# Blaydon Burn, industrial metropolis!



## taliesin (Jan 8, 2009)

Soooo! not very long ago...on a near full moon taliesin went off to look at Blaydon Burn
He packed camer and as it was dark, a torch.
He walks around the site, which could probably considered more rural than industrial these day but in its day was a brick making cente, quarry area, coal mining & had several mills along its length. All supported by its own wagonway.
I wanted to try and take night shots, with hopefully the plentiful light.






















Did some of the early ones here then, making for another location....oh no I've lost the torch....drat ...oh well, I have to go back the same way so ill try and retrace my step. Did so, over about a half mile distance and at the bottom of a bank, half covered in leaves...TORCH
Now back in business, moved onto location two...a hole! At this point it turned into a mining expedition. Not very deep but interesting and odd animal bones

















Then a few more of the industrial remains. Brick & stone heaven! 









And home in time for coffee...and to put photos on here!!


----------



## ashless (Jan 8, 2009)

Got any more pics mate? I like this "in the woods" stuff, what camera you using?


----------



## taliesin (Jan 8, 2009)

Nothing too grand, a reasonably old Olympus Camedia C-2020 Z
usually very good in low light, even without a flash but most didnt come out.
I do have loads more but I'm not sure how picture heavy im allowed to make these things and remain polite


----------



## ashless (Jan 8, 2009)

Tis a sturdy camera that! I'm sure a couple more won't hurt


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 8, 2009)

Excellent stuff, taliesin. The night photography really works well I reckon. Interesting site too. 
As for posting pics, I think it's up to the individual as to how many. But a rough guide line that some of us use is around 10 per post then put up any more on reply posts. That way it doesn't take too long to load. Hope that helps. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## taliesin (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, some more. Pretty much in the same order of event. I'm sure theres much more potential for investigation, at least durring daylight hours. Footing, holes and some rather considerable drops can make it a bit tricky.
I'm sure some of these will show just how lucky I was with the torch.


















































Yes, camera work ok but I have to learn to stop breathing, as there seem to be a few too many apparitions on these photos


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 9, 2009)

Cheers for posting more pics, taliesin. There's loads of different things to see...really interesting stuff.
Yes, the 'ghostie' does rather add to the 'what's that noise?' quality of the photos.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 9, 2009)

Very interesting.  I had never realised that there was an old mine there - looks quite dodgy really!

I have found out that this part of the Tyne, West of Newcastle, was far more industrious in earlier times. Old ironworks etc. I even have a restored garden roller from that ironworks. 

If the weather permits and you have a pair of waders you should take a looky at Walbottle culvert. It is a good "starter" culvert.


----------



## taliesin (Jan 9, 2009)

This little trip was from the Southern end, starting at the old brickworks. I think it used to be called Upper Blaydon Burn and there is a culvert, yest to be investigated, under the works....another day!
There is at least one other major drift mine entrance visable in the Burn but thats about half way to Blaydon & is a impressive bricked up entrance.
I'll look into Walbottle but on the whole I try and keep my feet relatively dry


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice - not sure i'd want to do it in the dark though

Are you sure they were animal bones


----------



## andy m (Jan 9, 2009)

Very interesting. I also like how you refer to yourself in the first and third person in your reports, I've never seen that before!


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 9, 2009)

Its a brill area for old industry. I am interested in that square hole, 3rd photo from the bottom. How deep is it? I want to go in it!


----------



## taliesin (Jan 9, 2009)

The little hole in third from last photo, drops down into that corridor, second from bottom photo, which is open at both ends.Its on top of the section, fifth from bottom up the flight of stairs.
The whole area is open to the pub;ic, a conservation area sort of thing, so acces is no problem

First & third person??? Whats he talking about? I dont know? We just wrote what we did


----------



## taliesin (Jan 9, 2009)

If anyone wanted a native...well, imported guide, I'd be happy to do the tour....night time is not compulsary


----------



## andy m (Jan 10, 2009)

taliesin said:


> First & third person??? Whats he talking about? I dont know? We just wrote what we did



LOL, you refer to yourself as 'Taliesin' and 'I' in the same report! Unless you are two different people?


----------



## taliesin (Jan 10, 2009)

Both of us are the same person....most of the time


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 10, 2009)

That picture second from the bottom reminds me of that basement / bunker / thing that there was a load of excitement over when it was initially discovered on the old hartley colliery site but turned out to be not that flash... I don't know if anyone else remebers that one but the size and the roof construction look pretty similar. Probably just a coincidence but hey this is how rumor spreads! 

Nice night time explore!


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 11, 2009)

the|td4 said:


> That picture second from the bottom reminds me of that basement / bunker / thing that there was a load of excitement over when it was initially discovered on the old hartley colliery site but turned out to be not that flash... I don't know if anyone else remebers that one but the size and the roof construction look pretty similar. Probably just a coincidence but hey this is how rumor spreads!
> 
> Nice night time explore!



I know the one you mean mate.  It's still there!


----------



## taliesin (Jan 11, 2009)

*Return to Blaydon Burn*

A few daytime shots, to show you what its all about. Remember the culvert runs under all of this!





























This is the other drift mine entrance which I knew of but effectively bricked up.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 12, 2009)

Love this. Love the mine parts and the brick parts too.

Excellent pics mate, I really do like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## taliesin (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheers, now all I need to do is get one of the people down there, who actually knows how to use a camers properly, to get the best out of the artistic qualities


----------



## Logan_Five (Feb 12, 2009)

Latecomer to the thread. Blaydon is just the other side of the water from me - looks really interesting, particularly the drift mine entrances. Might be a good explore once the better weather arrives?


----------



## taliesin (Feb 12, 2009)

Umm weather is bit off putting but the location would be good for photos at the moment, with all the snow. I need water levels to go down for another trip to the culvertor to commit myself to buying wadders


----------



## sallybear (Feb 13, 2009)

Are they BONES??? What died??


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 13, 2009)

sallybear said:


> Are they BONES??? What died??



Bones are something we come across regularly. BigLoada and myself seem to come across an awful lot of melted sheep. 
I don't know what the above are though.


----------

